# microbubblessssss



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Y U NO GO AWAY!!










anyways lol, i have lots of microbubbles in my DT.










how do i get rid of them? here's what i've done so far,

i made a small box out of eggcrate and packed it full of filter floss aswell as filter floss all around that. i also brought the drain down into the water below the waterline. i've taped up and cemented every joint. it's gotten a bit better but still alot.

here's how i have things setup in the sump:



















and the overflow










any ideas?


----------



## MadJellyCorals (Dec 9, 2012)

Powerhead up to high chopping up bubble drawn from surface?


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

hrmmm....don't think so, i don't see any bubbles going into the powerhead..


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

I think its coming from the other chamber with the live rock... that drop is pretty high... close the valve and see if it stops.


----------



## Rappyfly (Feb 3, 2012)

use a soft pipe point the output close to the skimmer intake, place the floss at front of the buffo.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Not sure re: the micro-bubble issue... when was the tank filled, and are these just bouncing around from the initial fill? (I recall my tank taking a couple of days before all the micro bubbles dissipated from the initial fill)

As an aside, it might just be the angle, but your return nozzle appears a long way beneath the surface of the DT (at least a couple o' inches)? Have you drilled a small hole in the return locline (just below the DT's water level) to prevent the DT back-siphoning and potentially overflowing your sump during a power outage?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Shine a light into the sump...you will be able to see where the bubbles are coming from before going into the return pump.

We'll start there


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

Try using a filter sock.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

all good ideas. 

i'm going to get some vynal tubing (if i can find the 1.5inch diameter..stupid rona) and i'll direct the drain away from the baffle. it seems that all of the microbubbles are coming from there and since it's right next to the baffle it's flowing over and into the return pump. 

the refugium drain looks ok, i do get a little bit of bubbles but the water overflowing that taller baffle flows really smooth but i'll still add some of the vynal tubing just incase. i think i need to smooth out the flow of the drain. 

i also read on the net that it could be a air leak but i see no leaks and everything is nice and tight.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Jeff found out it was the Loc-line that was producing air bubbles until it the loc-line was all crusted with salt creep. Now I'm pretty sure he doesn't have bubbles.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep, was about to say the loc line is where I would start!

I will one day get around to sticking mine completely under water. Right now they are still above, and I have bubble. I have just learned to ignore them...


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i think your right about the loc line too! i noticed some salt creep in the joints of the locline. 


added a 200micron felt filter sock....worked great! i also added two thin sponges in the first baffle. tank is MUCH clearer to the point that it looks clear instead of looks like water with bubbles. still a tiny bit of bubbles but i beleive it's coming from two places:

1. i went through the return plumbing with a flashlight and very very carefully, everything was nice and dry, no air noise indicating a pinhole, except on one fitting i noticed some salt creep, so i siliconed it up. we will see when it dries. 

2. the loc line. no water splashes it or anything, but i noticed on the joints that are out of the water have salt creep, and only in the joints. 

thanks everyone for your help! you guys are really a helpful bunch! 

edit: the tank is like crystal clear, i can't stop staring at it, what a difference. my wife came downstairs and said "uhhh...you know there's nothing in there right?"


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Flexin5 said:


> edit: the tank is like crystal clear, i can't stop staring at it, what a difference. my wife came downstairs and said "uhhh...you know there's nothing in there right?"


Well, if you never want to explain anything again, and don't want her paying much attention to it....

Start explaining the cycle, in full painful details, and that there is so much in there... Bacteria colonies.... I bet she leaves....


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

LMAO she would do this


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

J_T said:


> Well, if you never want to explain anything again, and don't want her paying much attention to it....
> 
> Start explaining the cycle, in full painful details, and that there is so much in there... Bacteria colonies.... I bet she leaves....


LOL - good one and soooo true!


----------



## Toofem (Jan 20, 2013)

*hehehe*

was creepin' your link, this made me LOL...

I set my tank up Feb 4th, and I watched it for long periods of time (with nothing in it) my wife said the same thing... hehe



Flexin5 said:


> i think your right about the loc line too! i noticed some salt creep in the joints of the locline.
> 
> added a 200micron felt filter sock....worked great! i also added two thin sponges in the first baffle. tank is MUCH clearer to the point that it looks clear instead of looks like water with bubbles. still a tiny bit of bubbles but i beleive it's coming from two places:
> 
> ...


----------

